# google problem?



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

ok so I love my phone, Im rooted and running humble 1.6

the only problem I have (and I dont think it has anything to do with humble because it has happened before while on other roms and stock)

The calendar only syncs back to the middle of aug....when I know there are plenty of dates before that. I got this phone in july but before that I had the fascinate.

Also I have noticed that contacts randomly dissapear, I dont know until I go to send then an email.

Anything would help at this point.

I know that I normally dont back up my contacts before I flash because they are supposed to sync with google automatically.

Just frustrated.

Thanks


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The fact your calendar doesn't work is the least of your problems. I won't go into details, but I suggest changing Roms.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> The fact your calendar doesn't work is the least of your problems. I won't go into details, but I suggest changing Roms.


Lol OK thanks. But it happened on fe 2.0 as well.

Im still missing 60 or so contacts. Sigh.

I called Verizon....they said that the calendar will only.hold (on the phone) 2 months worth of info.

He couldn't figure out why the contacts were dissapearing therefore didn't offer much help 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisp304 (Aug 15, 2011)

sounds like your using/saving to phone contacts and calendar rather than Google contacts and calendar


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

chrisp304 said:


> sounds like your using/saving to phone contacts and calendar rather than Google contacts and calendar


I wish that was the case  I have always saved everything to Google. Never to the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisp304 (Aug 15, 2011)

So if you go to a computer and log into your Google account all of your contacts and calendar appointments are obviously there? ...If that's the case you just need to wipe data, cache and Dalvik and install a new rom.


----------



## d-loko (Jul 21, 2011)

I've had lost contact issues when I do a bad flash. I would do a full wipe and reinstall the rom. Also make sure you're not restoring any system or google app data in TiBu (manually uncheck them).


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

chrisp304 said:


> So if you go to a computer and log into your Google account all of your contacts and calendar appointments are obviously there? ...If that's the case you just need to wipe data, cache and Dalvik and install a new rom.


No unfortunatley the ones that are lost aren't there either.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

d-loko said:


> I've had lost contact issues when I do a bad flash. I would do a full wipe and reinstall the rom. Also make sure you're not restoring any system or google app data in TiBu (manually uncheck them).


I didn't know you aren't supposed to back up Google apps thru tibu. Good to know. I bet that's what happened. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

putney1477 said:


> No unfortunatley the ones that are lost aren't there either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Do you enter them in Gmail Contacts online and then have them disappear from the Google servers?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisp304 (Aug 15, 2011)

"putney1477 said:


> No unfortunatley the ones that are lost aren't there either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Ok, this means one of 2 things, there is a problem with your account on Google's end, which I doubt, or you saved these contacts to your phone contacts rather than Google contacts. Which, of course, would get erased when you install a new rom.


----------

